# Geekvape KARMA KIT



## skola (29/11/16)

Who knows when it will be available.. We still waiting for their range of box mods..

http://www.geekvape.com/project/karma-kit/


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/11/16)

Wow that looks good...seems like the reasonably priced mechs making a comeback (well it looks reasonably priced)


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/11/16)

Just saw a "Mike vapes" review on this. 
I want one!! 
Maybe the Sirs have some juicy info for us.
@sirvape


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (30/11/16)

All I can say is "I Wantz"


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

heavensgift got it for $49 

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/GeekVape-Karma-Starter-Kit.html


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/11/16)

on preorder but hopeful local guys will stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> heavensgift got it for $49
> 
> https://www.heavengifts.com/product/GeekVape-Karma-Starter-Kit.html



If you use Mike Vapes's coupon, you get $10 off


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> on preorder but hopeful local guys will stock



Ha! Hopefully they get them early Jan... You know, when everyone has piles of cash left over from the festive season 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/11/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just saw a "Mike vapes" review on this.
> I want one!!
> Maybe the Sirs have some juicy info for us.
> @sirvape
> ...



Just a reminder to all members

Supporting vendors may not promote or discuss their products in the general threads of the forum (whether a member asks a question like this or not). This thread is in the New Product Watch section which forms part of the general threads of the forum.

Vendors are only allowed to discuss their business or products in their dedicated subforums or in the "Who has stock" subforum.

So, please would members refrain from asking vendors about stock or products in these general threads. It just leads to problems. And if you would like to find out about this - rather start a new thread in the "Who has stock" subforum.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (30/11/16)

which shipping do you take?


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/11/16)

I would like to know too


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (1/12/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> which shipping do you take?


That all depends on how soon you want it in hand.


DHL for 3 days once they ship.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> That all depends on how soon you want it in hand.
> 
> 
> DHL for 3 days once they ship.
> ...



I used DHL SMALL. 
Is that the one?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> I used DHL SMALL.
> Is that the one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



How much was the fee...I think DHL small still goes via post office


----------



## boxerulez (2/12/16)

Not sure... should be about R400

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

@GerritVisagie DHL small aka dhl global packet definitely goes through PO...i have had it before


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

Ah man. 
That's not good. 
PO in Rustenburg is a gateway to hell for your soul.
Can I change it?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ah man.
> That's not good.
> PO in Rustenburg is a gateway to hell for your soul.
> Can I change it?
> ...



@GerritVisagie think u can...do a live chat with them and ask them...the live chat works bomb


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GerritVisagie think u can...do a live chat with them and ask them...the live chat works bomb



Cool. Thanx. 
Let me see what I can do. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

Just spoke to "Fred" he says all DHL options are door to door.
Thank goodness, I would really not like it if my stuff gets lost in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/16)

oh yeaah time to order...any idea wen launch date is...thx 4 this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/12/16)

I saw something somewhere they reckon they get their first shipment the 10th. 
Add 3 days for shipping
= whoo hoo early Xmas pressie for me


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

@GerritVisagie watched mike vapes review and 1 thing making me abit uncertain...battery rattle...its my pet hate


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

I saw another review where the guy adjusts the button assembly ring to kill the battery rattle. 

Never had a mech before, so I don't know if that will annoy me, but here's to hoping they fix that or at least you can adjust that little ring. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

Also, I found this little orange block on a website.







Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

I'm like a kid waiting for his Xmas bicycle I tell you!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm like a kid waiting for his Xmas bicycle I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



@GerritVisagie u not gonna regret..I went mech couple months ago and love it..to think I wont care abt new electronics coming out every week


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GerritVisagie u not gonna regret..I went mech couple months ago and love it..to think I wont care abt new electronics coming out every week



Yes, no more FOMO... I hope!
I notice my preferred wattage keeps going up, started at 35 sitting at 75 now... The search for that hard hitting vape that fills your lungs with pleasure… hopefully, this bad Boy will hit as hard as Bakkies Botha before all those sanctions


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yes, no more FOMO... I hope!
> I notice my preferred wattage keeps going up, started at 35 sitting at 75 now... The search for that hard hitting vape that fills your lungs with pleasure… hopefully, this bad Boy will hit as hard as Bakkies Botha before all those sanctions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



@GerritVisagie few months ago I was on a 0.4 to 0.5 coil now with the mechs I am loving a 0.28 alien, def hits like Bakkies and not allister..put keep extra batteries on hand, lower ohm chows battery life. I even have a volt meter at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/12/16)

Cools. 
I'm getting al excited and stuff.
Seems I shall be asking advice in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Rio (5/12/16)

Hopefully it lands in RSA before xmas, but I doubt it


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/12/16)

Update, saw on Heavengifts they received their first batch today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/12/16)

Whoop Whoop


----------



## Rebel (21/12/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-geekvape-karma-mechanical-mod-kit


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/12/16)

Rebel said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-geekvape-karma-mechanical-mod-kit


nooooo @Rebel and i was just there


----------



## Gersh (21/12/16)

Now That's nice , When I grow up I'm going to buy me a mech mod


----------

